# Is 400 the new 300?



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

When I started lifting in 2001, 300 was the benchmark for flat bench. Seems these days everyone benches 400+ lbs. I'm not sure if it's just a lot of people exagerating their bench press, or that sports training and nutrition have come a long way in the past ten years. Probably a combination of both. Please don't take this thread the wrong way. I'm not calling anyone a liar here or accusing people of lying about their bench press. I am just curious as to why people can lift so much more now as opposed to ten years ago.  

I've been lifting for almost ten years (will be ten years in April). I've been a member of six gyms and seen many, many massive men lift extremely heavy weight but only a handful of times have I seen someone bench 400 lbs. I can probably count the number of times on one hand. So what are your opinions on this? Is 400 really the new 300, or are people exagerating, or are supplements, training, and overall knowledge of weight lifting advanced that far in ten years that the new standard for bench pressing increased by a 100 lbs?

Thanks for the responses and opinions. All feedback is welcome.


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends on the lifters.  There were a number of guys at my old gym in the 500 club.  Two over 600.  I could bench 300 in High School, and bench is my weakest movement of the three powerlifting lifts.  You will find a 300 bench presser in most any gym, but in a hardcore or powerlifting gym 400 isn't rare at all.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Depends on the lifters. There were a number of guys at my old gym in the 500 club. Two over 600. I could bench 300 in High School, and bench is my weakest movement of the three powerlifting lifts. You will find a 300 bench presser in most any gym, but in a hardcore or powerlifting gym 400 isn't rare at all.


 

I would have to agree, in most common gyms if you bench 300 you are one of the more stronger members. You have to go to the more "hardcore" gyms to find people who are truly dedicated to throwing up massive weight. In my opinion, some of the gyms I have belonged to in the past cater to individuals interested in cardio, fat loss, or a desire to achieve an athletic figure. In these gyms, large bodybuilders are out of place.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been a member of World Gym (no longer around) twice, the gym at my college, Gold's Gym, LA Fitness and 24 Hour Fitness. The World Gyms had pro bodybuilders, professional wrestlers (WWE) and other athletes lifting there. The Gold's Gym had some professional athletes lifting there. I've worked out next to Shaq at Gold's and seen Drew Gooden there as well. The college gym, LA Fitness and 24 Hour Fitness were your typical everyday professionals and average people working out there so I wouldn't expect to see people benching 400 lbs in those places. I'd imagine at Muscle Beach, you'd see guys lifting sick weights.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt



Shit, if people are counting Hammer Strength machines, then I'll be in the 400 club lol. Funny you mentioned that. This guy I use to work with use to tell me how he can bench 185, 10-12 times. He was not very big and drank heavily daily, as he use to come in to work smelling like alcohol everyday and was always hungover, so I didn't believe him. He was literally an alcoholic and he told me a light drinking night for him is having three doubles. Plus his diet has horrendous. Come to find out, he was doing it on the bench machine


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt



The world record right now is over 1000 pounds.  Hell, I still bench over 400 with no shirt, and I'm an old S.O.B., well past my prime.  It's just not that rare.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt


 

Yeah that could be it also....... a bunch of over exaggerating ass clowns


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 20, 2010)

400 is the 300 of geared lifters.  But, it is still very rare to see natty lifters in most average gym hitting over 400.  I hit 300 at age 16, but it was another 10 years and after taking the old school prohormones (m1T and 4AD transdermal)  before I hit.  I did hit a 375 naturally at 25 though.  I don't think I've ever benched 400 without gears actually.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I could bench 300...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 20, 2010)

You could easily have been e-benching 300 by tomorrow if you hadn't made that comment.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You could easily have been e-benching 300 by tomorrow if you hadn't made that comment.


----------



## LAM (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it all depends on the type of lifters you talk to. in college for the football players 400 was a good raw bench goal but considering many of them were 275+ that's not really that much over the total body weight.  at 18 I was 200 lbs benching 405. I gained a lot of strength my freshman year because I was training with football players vs the sprinters in track.  for pretty much the 1st time in my life I was training with guys much stronger than I, when I HS I was one of the strongest.

for the most part a decent bench presser needs to be close to double the bodyweight +


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I've been a member of World Gym (no longer around)


 
We have World's Gym here.


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 20, 2010)

This is a cool thread!!! I believe we have a few things going on here. IMO we have more guys on gear especially us more senior fellas(HRT Clinics), younger guys getting more involved in powerlifting sports at a younger age. At our gym (small family owned powerlifting gym) we have 4 raw, 400-500lb guys, 1 raw, 500+ guy, and 3-4 shirted, 500+ guys. The thing of it is, is a 300lb bench is still IMO a very respectable bench. The raw world record, I think is still 715lb, and that is a super heavy weight. So for a 200-240lb guy being able to push 300lbs is great!!! Being able to push 400lbs + IMO thats amazing. Dont sell yourselves short if you have a 300lb+ bench, thats still impressive and in the minority in most gyms. 400lb+ bench?? Extremely impressive and for sure only 1 maybe 2 guys in most gyms that can do this.


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 20, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> 400 is the 300 of geared lifters.  But, it is still very rare to see natty lifters in most average gym hitting over 400.  I hit 300 at age 16, but it was another 10 years and after taking the old school prohormones (m1T and 4AD transdermal)  before I hit.  I did hit a 375 naturally at 25 though.  I don't think I've ever benched 400 without gears actually.



I know a lot of people who benched 300 real quick and then plateau real hard around 350.. I think benching 400 without drugs is very rare and real impressive unless your 300 pounds...

And I still think a 300 pound bench natty is still impressive hopefully I'll get there soon...


----------



## oufinny (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt



I am 100% with this.  In three years training in Houston, I have not seen but maybe 1 legitimate 400 pound bench press.  Almost no one has the form or will to even attempt much more than 315.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 20, 2010)

shit i was stoked when i got to 300 hahaha but that was only a few weeks ago. 400 would be awesome a friend of mine that was playin football for chadron state maxed at 345 when he was only 18. but soon after he got a cyst on his pancres and is still in the hospital


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 20, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> We have World's Gym here.



I meant no longer around in the city of noneya


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL at the idea that people's training knowledge and programming is improving.  People's training still generally sucks.

The reason people are good at benching is because most of them bench quite often.  I see plenty of guys in my gym who seem to either only work on the pressing movements or who work on them multiple times per week.  The more you perform a movement th more skilled you're going to become at it.  Plus, I do think more people are using chemical assistance than were a few years ago.

Still, people's programming is stupid and pathetic.  There are probably a dozen or more guys at my gym who can bench 300+, yet I think I've seen one guy ever squat more than 300.  I can count on one hand the number of guys who actually deadlift.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> LOL at the idea that people's training knowledge and programming is improving.  People's training still generally sucks.
> 
> The reason people are good at benching is because most of them bench quite often.  I see plenty of guys in my gym who seem to either only work on the pressing movements or who work on them multiple times per week.  The more you perform a movement th more skilled you're going to become at it.  Plus, I do think more people are using chemical assistance than were a few years ago.
> 
> Still, people's programming is stupid and pathetic.  There are probably a dozen or more guys at my gym who can bench 300+, yet I think I've seen one guy ever squat more than 300.  I can count on one hand the number of guys who actually deadlift.



yea I agree with this.  Guys bench and bench and bench.  Eventually getting stronger faster.  But half of them complain about their shoulders too....

I grew up in football, went to college played it there, then worked in a gym.  So I've seen tons of people over 400.  But in general nowadays, it seems to be that alot of people aren't going over 300 unless they are huge dudes who are obviously just trying to get high benches or powerlifting.  

Currently I admit I am trying to get back to four plates.  I put up 385 last week and man it felt heavy.  365 the previous weeks felt good.  Of course I'm not eating the best, which is my weakness, as I continue to Bulk til January.  

When I got out of college and was personal training, i was at my strongest.  The only thing I was taking then was free nitro tech shakes at the gym.  I was squatting 595 for 5 and benching 365 at the end of the workout for 2 sets of 5.  I never maxed out and never really cared about it.  I wish I would've seen where I could've been.  My family doesn't have that super strong heritage.  Decent shape though.  We also don't have the best knees.  So I'm not trying to go too big on squats either.  

I've never taken anything more than creatine.  I want to get to 405 before cutting but no big deal if I don't.

And same here.  I can count on both hands the guys that squat, and one hand those that dead lift. Then you have some guys doing a lame half assed version of both.


----------



## Ogedi (Dec 21, 2010)

300 is amazing! 400 is monstrous! Some dudes at my gym I go to bench a little over 300 and that's it. I'd love to bench 300. Probably won't though. I'm stuck at 230 with a bw of 140.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 22, 2010)

YouTube Video









 

How about a 400 seated shoulder press.  Now that's impressive with or without gears.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 22, 2010)

Impressive, sure, but I just never do seated overhead pressing.  Calling it a military press is funny too.

That guy is perfectly built to press.  Look at those T. Rex arms.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and then you have the "Freak" category.


----------



## TooOld (Dec 22, 2010)

Took me forever to get to a 300 bench but once I got it I hit 400 in the next year.


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i think the 400 claims are all hammer strength and smith machine numbers while wearing a bench shirt


 
well if we counting hammer strength put me in the 500 lb+ club haha. i agree with u though.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

Holy shit. That 400 lb military was impressive. Not once but like five times. And all the way down to the chest.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah that was a big boy


----------



## MDR (Dec 25, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Impressive, sure, but I just never do seated overhead pressing.  Calling it a military press is funny too.
> 
> That guy is perfectly built to press.  Look at those T. Rex arms.



Really funny that everyone seems to be calling it a military press.  Military press is standing. Pushing the weight overhead with no leg assistance.  In the video, the lifter is performing a seated overhead press.  The two lifts are far from equal.  Military presses are far more difficult.
End of rant.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Really funny that everyone seems to be calling it a military press.  Military press is standing. Pushing the weight overhead with no leg assistance.  In the video, the lifter is performing a seated overhead press.  The two lifts are far from equal.  Military presses are far more difficult.
> End of rant.



Good point. Still a big lift nontheless.


----------



## MDR (Dec 25, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Good point. Still a big lift nontheless.



Very true.


----------



## GMO (Dec 27, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> When I started lifting in 2001, 300 was the benchmark for flat bench. Seems these days everyone benches 400+ lbs. I'm not sure if it's just a lot of people exagerating their bench press, or that sports training and nutrition have come a long way in the past ten years. Probably a combination of both. Please don't take this thread the wrong way. I'm not calling anyone a liar here or accusing people of lying about their bench press. I am just curious as to why people can lift so much more now as opposed to ten years ago.
> 
> I've been lifting for almost ten years (will be ten years in April). I've been a member of six gyms and seen many, many massive men lift extremely heavy weight but only a handful of times have I seen someone bench 400 lbs. I can probably count the number of times on one hand. So what are your opinions on this? Is 400 really the new 300, or are people exagerating, or are supplements, training, and overall knowledge of weight lifting advanced that far in ten years that the new standard for bench pressing increased by a 100 lbs?
> 
> Thanks for the responses and opinions. All feedback is welcome.



There were very few people on my college team that could not meet the 300lb bench mark(Kickers, Punters, some DB's).  Most of the lineman could easily eclipse 400lbs.


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 27, 2010)

GMO said:


> There were very few people on my college team that could not meet the 300lb bench mark(Kickers, Punters, some DB's).  Most of the lineman could easily eclipse 400lbs.



That's very true. But, if you compare the average gym goers at a normal gym or university gym to ANY college football team the numbers don't even compare. Like, for a football player a 300-400 bench is what's expected but for a non-athlete I think is very good.


----------



## Hell (Dec 27, 2010)

I just broke 300 for the first time since I was 19. Fuck yea!!

Hell


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 27, 2010)

Hell said:


> I just broke 300 for the first time since I was 19. Fuck yea!!
> 
> Hell



Nice job bro! You are an official mber of the 300 club.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it's safe to say 400lbs is the new 300lbs.  300 is common in my opinion.


----------



## bonobo (Dec 29, 2010)

I dropped the barbell on my chest last week trying to join the 300 club.  Sucks as I think I could have done it (I did 285 warming up).  This is at a Marine Corps gym, and there are probably 100 guys up on the wall with a 300  lift.  There are maybe 50 with a 400 lb lift, and 10 or so with 500 or 600.

In my normal gym in Thailand, there is only one guy there who can lift more than 300, but he is really over 400.


----------



## tomjone20 (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess I frequent the wrong gyms!  The highest I've seen so far was around 345 and the guy was HUUUUUUGE.  Also, everyone stopped and stared at him for about 10 minutes before, during, and after his lifts.


----------



## RogerThat785 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it depends on the area you train.  If you train in a gym more suited towards performance training you'll see a lot more 400lb benchers and possibly up.  The most I've seen at any gym I've ever lifted at was 475 for 1 rep (spotted him) and I've seen someone do 5 reps with 465 in a power gym raw.  The most I've seen someone do in a shirt is I believe around 560.  I've done 540 in a shirt and raw I've done 465.  I've since lost quite a bit of weight and I've finally gotten my bench to just over 405.  I did 405 last week.  I've have been stuck in the 4's for 10 years now though.  I hit 300 on October 31st 2001 (just turned 16 a few months prior)  I hit 315 November 19th 2001.  I hit 365 sometime in 2002 and I did 405 April 21st 2003 at age 17 just months before my 18th birthday.  I used to have the date written down for 455 and 465 (both on same day) but I don't recall.  I do remember I was 23 and too heavy.  I'm now 27 and I weigh considerably less and I'm benching in the low 4's but not training/eating the same either.  But to answer your question more specifically I think people have a better understanding of how to specifically train for strength and it's more conceivable.  Before the first person ran the 4 minute mile it was a big mile stone and no one could seem to break it.  When the first person did then shortly after many did.  I personally think someone who is genetically strong can achieve a 400lb bench with some hard work and dedication.  I think to bench 500 though would take a lifetime of dedication hard work and good nutrition for anyone period.


----------



## effinrob (Sep 7, 2012)

i dunno man... i can hit 315 for like 2-3 on a good day... there very few people at my gym benching over 250... i really hope to hit 400 and im 210 right now at 5'9 not sure on body fat but i really would like to bench 405 someday... thats about as high as i want honestly just to say i did it!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 7, 2012)

There is a guy at my gym who has never touched gear and benches an even 500 for one good rep, 315 for 21 reps and 225 for 43 reps. He's in his late 20s and has been lifting for 12 years. Mind you he's 6'3 and 280 lbs.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the 400 is the non geared 300 lol. 

A gym buddy asked me to spot him. I had no clue the bastard could bench 405 raw!  No bullshit either. Perfect flat back bodybuilder style bench press not the powerlifter crazy arched back with half the bar travel. He's like 220 lbs. put it up 2 times. he was adamant I not touch the bar unless he told me to lol. 

I haven't had the "supps" chat with him yet.....be shocked it he was natty.


----------



## bonobo (Sep 7, 2012)

I got my 300 in last year, and it was actually pretty easy.  I thought about moving up and training for 400, but I am 54, 185 lbs, with sports and war injuries, and I am not sure my joints will take up the strain long-term.  My VA doctor, at least, told me to back down a bit.

So now I am pretty much maxing out at 225, doing only 20 reps as my max (then dropping to about 16 or 17, then about 15, then 12, and my last set is usually around 10.)  I alternate this on different days with 4 sets of max rep lift to failure with my bodyweight or with 135, and one day with very slow negatives lift to failure with 135.  So you can see, I am not really knocking out the huge lifts.

I still have twinges of trying to train for 400, and my ego wants to, but my brain is telling me to go it safe.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 8, 2012)

Less than 100 years ago the world record for bench press was sitting at 360 lbs. It would stay to be the record until the 1950's when someone broke 400 lbs.  just 50 years later the record is at well over 1000 lbs.


----------



## NTL (Sep 8, 2012)

300 Is a very strong bench where I lift and only seen a few 400 +.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 12, 2012)

In a typical gym, not catered to bodybuilders or power lifters, then a 300+ bench is fairly rare from what I have seen.

However when you get to the gyms more catered to hardcore lifters (private gyms, World Gym, Westside barbell type gyms tucked away all over) then 400+ bench presses are pretty normal


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2012)

to answer the OP's question.. quite simply NO, 400 is not the new 300.. that is all.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never trained in a gym where there weren't 400+ benchers... but, I was always more into powerlifting than bodybuilding.


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2012)

Kai Greene - I'll Never be A Weightlifter. - YouTube


i love power lifting and these strong cunts who lift immense weight but... bodybuilding is not all about how much you can lift 



that all beeing said kai can lift some heavy ass weight when it comes to it but there lots of people who can lift more and dont even look 20% at him!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 21, 2012)

i know this post is old just wanted to brag a little i got 400 ilbs easy no help perfect form.most ever for me been tranning off and on for 20 years i am on right now.hahaha


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 21, 2012)

"Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder but nobody wanna﻿ lift these HEAVY ASS WEIGHTS "


----------



## All-Out (Sep 21, 2012)

This is not the 1930's. Lifting heavy weight is meaningless because so many can do it.


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 21, 2012)

I strongly disagree, strength is always impressive


----------



## SFW (Sep 21, 2012)

America has been pussified and Bieberfied. I think 200 is the new 300. No one trains with intensity. Everyone is fat. Everyone wants to chit chat or look around at everyone else. Then they wonder why they all look the same, month after month, and never get stronger.


----------



## Xplicit. (Sep 22, 2012)

cschaaf said:


> I strongly disagree, strength is always impressive



Strength is boring. Speed and agility is more fasinating.

Why do you think gymnasts + track runners get so much more 
love and attention at Olympic Games  than the weightlifters?


----------

